# Info About Texila American University



## WajeehBJ

Does anyone here know about Texila American University. If so, please provide me the info u have about this university. The procedure to apply, fee structure, scope just every detail that you can provide. I'd be really very thankful.


----------



## boip007

Well Wajeed My elder brother is in final year of MBBS i saw the add of Texila American University and asked him that i wanted to join it as it was offering American degree but my big brother did some research on it and said it not authentic well i will ask him for logic behind it and inform you as soon as possible


----------



## WajeehBJ

I'd be really thankful friend if u can provide me the info about it. I'd be waiting for ur reply.


----------



## boip007

WajeehBJ said:


> I'd be really thankful friend if u can provide me the info about it. I'd be waiting for ur reply.


Brother i did research on it and called them they will a lot you MD degree and also bsc degree .first they will make you study for 1.5 years in Pakistan and tuition fee will be 20000rs per month but if you have 70% or above in fsc you can get 5000rs scholar ship and you only have to pay 15000rs per month then after 1.5 years they will give you a bsc degree and they you have option of going to Guyana,south america and for 4 years or 2 years in Guyana and then 2 years in america the tuition fee will be 7500$ american and minimum living cost will be 250$ per month but it will go up to 500$ as up to my knowledge brother its who recognized and if you want to practice in america after you have to give USMLE and if you return to Pakistan you have to give PMDC test. the classes are starting from Monday and admission is still open you just need to go to there office and give them your original certificates and fill a form and you are in. there number is 051-4441650,and there office is open today. well south america is not a part of USA its in american continent but if u didnt got admission in any college i think you should go for it best of luck#laugh #laugh #laugh #laugh #laugh :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## shaman.adil

Ghaus close your mouth#laugh


----------

